# Video- Universal means Universal



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

All the focus lately has been on Bill's Universal Fork design and how it can run TTF flats. Well, like the title says, Universal means Universal so I put some Chinese tubes on my Hathcock and gave it a go.






Hope you like it! Thanks for all the positive comments on my other vids, I've never had so much fun as making slingshot videos!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I am glad your having fun making these videos I am really enjoying watching them. Think your doing a great job keep it up.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very good videos, keep up the good work


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool video. Thanks







Neat to see a Hays' Hathcock Sniper rigged and shooting Chinese tubes.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> I am glad your having fun making these videos I am really enjoying watching them. Think your doing a great job keep it up.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!

You seem like a very nice person.

Good shooting!!!

Practice often!!!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Great video, interesting topic. Bill makes a really nice product. I too am addicted to that sound of whacking the can.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Great video, interesting topic. Bill makes a really nice product. I too am addicted to that sound of whacking the can.


I have it set up in the yard between my house and the neighbors, so I get a nice echo right there. Also my quarter was still hanging behind it, so that added to the *CLANG!!* .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent video. I think I will order from Bill ...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shootin' Man!
.... Hey, I like the Chinese type tubes too... just not as much as the flats. They're really good as a backup set you can put in your pocket and change into in a matter of seconds if you need to as well.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Good shootin' Man!
> .... Hey, I like the Chinese type tubes too... just not as much as the flats. They're really good as a backup set you can put in your pocket and change into in a matter of seconds if you need to as well.


Just wanted to show everybody how well they work on it. Trying to get the message out there


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well it's a good message. The thing I like about using the chinese tubes on this style of fork is the space between the tubes is more than that on the chinese slingshots which, for me anyway, makes the Universal Forks easier to be more consistent with... plus using the notch on the top fork does allow an easy aim reference point... just put the target in the groove and release... easy peazy accuracy.
Of course there are other slingshots that you can do basically the same thing with, spacing the tubes/ center aim point etc... but they can't use bands in the same configurations and don't have the same type of aiming references for the bands either though.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

MJ, that is really cool video of you..... 3 in 1 Slingshot


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good job, I like that slingshot and chinese tubes. Vids have been tops too.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice video AAMJ, are the tubes sitting OTT or TTF (inside the throat) when shooting?
Philly


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

I almost want to pick up one of these slingshots just for the name. Carlos Hathcock is sort of a legend amongst us Marines.

Good videos. I like where you can see the shooter and the target. Most people show one or the other.

I haven't tried Chinese tubes yet but I like Bill's point that you can carry them as a quick swap backup. Maybe I'll imitate Bill's design on my next frame.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Very neat video. I try to get a few uploaded, too.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Good video, and i have 1 of those hathcocks also in black, will have to make up some chinese tubes!!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Alot of converts I remember when i first joined this forum and introduced these chinese tubes they were frowned upon some even said why,as they were flatband (thersband gold obsessed)it's nice to see these tubes have their place on the forum.And universal my trophy slingshots have always been universal it's just im tube obsessed, I did put a post on the forum many months ago showing how to fit flatband over the top to my slingshots.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Alot of converts I remember when i first joined this forum and introduced these chinese tubes they were frowned upon some even said why,as they were flatband (thersband gold obsessed)it's nice to see these tubes have their place on the forum.And universal my trophy slingshots have always been universal it's just im tube obsessed, I did put a post on the forum many months ago showing how to fit flatband over the top to my slingshots.


Tubes, Flats, Chained, Square .... I like them ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the cool video.

I do exactly the same as you on my Hathcock.

GreyOwl


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> Alot of converts I remember when i first joined this forum and introduced these chinese tubes they were frowned upon some even said why,as they were flatband (thersband gold obsessed)it's nice to see these tubes have their place on the forum.And universal my trophy slingshots have always been universal it's just im tube obsessed, I did put a post on the forum many months ago showing how to fit flatband over the top to my slingshots.


Tubes, Flats, Chained, Square .... I like them ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
Yes many do use different types of tube or band as others have several different slingshots they use,I can't do that im very indicisive and would not be able to make my mind up so stick to one. I sold my Bi-Thor a while back and now use one of my own, I was reluctant to let it go but had to or I would never use what im using now.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> Alot of converts I remember when i first joined this forum and introduced these chinese tubes they were frowned upon some even said why,as they were flatband (thersband gold obsessed)it's nice to see these tubes have their place on the forum.And universal my trophy slingshots have always been universal it's just im tube obsessed, I did put a post on the forum many months ago showing how to fit flatband over the top to my slingshots.


Well said Hawk2009, I remember and still see the thera craze reigning over all elastics. But the lesser known, less renowned "alternative" elastics that have been around forever and never stopped working have been shrouded by the thera-bands. I see new members come all the time looking for where to buy, how to cut, use, attach etc. thera-bands, thinking that they are the single best option. This is not entirely true as many know.....In recent months I have seen a shift, people are leaving flatbands and going to tubes etc. I myself have basically done the same as I know stick to the low maintenance long lasting tubes, chains, round solids, and squares eventually...

Yes I jump around on my slingshots, but I always know I'll have a trusty set of tubes or chains ready to go, and not break on me....

I distinctly remember the thera-band boys, almost like a gang.....yes it is pretty awesome stuff, but those new to slingshots need to know that it is not the only option, and that maximum power is not the only way....

Again, good video MJ

Regards - John


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Regarding tubes and flats;

One thing as a newbie thinking about my view (exposure) many months ago I did find I was introduced to the slingshot world via thick tubes not dankung style. So I thought tubes sucked compared to flats. My personal taste for tubes is the dankung lighter tubes. Love them!! Though I still don't like the bigger tubes. Nothing wrong with them just not for me.

What does surprise me, with me having more experience, looking back on the back and forth, tubes vs bands, that those with experience didn't stand up for at least the lighter dankung tubes. Like the sizes 2040 to 1745s (roughly). They are a great elastic for slingshots with the light draw and speed they deliver the shot.

That being said, I also love bands. As everyone is different, 2040s to 1745 and various bands are the bomb for me, for how and what I like to shoot.

The most important thing is; LONG LIVE ELASTIC!! IF IT STRETCHES SHOOT WITH IT!! AS LONG AS YOUR HAPPY!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll always keep an open mind on what bands are best so as suggested here I'll get some tubes for back up, sounds a good plan to me


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the instructional vid and the snow scene, from south Florida.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> Thanks for the instructional vid and the snow scene, from south Florida.


Man, you really dug this one up! Seems like I made it 100 years ago.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome video MJ!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

M_J said:


> Thanks for the instructional vid and the snow scene, from south Florida.


Man, you really dug this one up! Seems like I made it 100 years ago.
[/quote]

Trying to catch up on missed posts


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

M_J said:


> All the focus lately has been on Bill's Universal Fork design and how it can run TTF flats. Well, like the title says, Universal means Universal so I put some Chinese tubes on my Hathcock and gave it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the same reason i have an Hays on order, but i do see your shots move very slow compared to thera or latex, seems like they just dont have the speed (contraction) have you tried tex's latex tubing? pretty cool stuff. good shooting by the way


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> thats the same reason i have an Hays on order, but i do see your shots move very slow compared to thera or latex, seems like they just dont have the speed (contraction) have you tried tex's latex tubing? pretty cool stuff. good shooting by the way


Like I said, this vid is from a long time ago.
Chinese tubes can be as fast as flats, admitedly with a higher draw weight. I probably did not have them cut to the proper length when I made this vid.
I have some of Tex's tube on order, looking forward to it


----------



## Litebow (Dec 17, 2011)

Good video MJ. I too like the fact that your video show the shooter and target together. I too have a Hathcock Target Sniper and a Polymer Ranger from Bills Hays. First commercial non braced slingshots I bought. I have been using them with Trumark Tubes. I don't have any Chinese Tubes, but you gave me an idea. I think I'll go try mine with rubber band chains. Your a great shot. I hope its something in the Central Indiana air. I need all the help I can get.

Dave


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

M_J said:


> thats the same reason i have an Hays on order, but i do see your shots move very slow compared to thera or latex, seems like they just dont have the speed (contraction) have you tried tex's latex tubing? pretty cool stuff. good shooting by the way


Like I said, this vid is from a long time ago.
Chinese tubes can be as fast as flats, admitedly with a higher draw weight. I probably did not have them cut to the proper length when I made this vid.
I have some of Tex's tube on order, looking forward to it








[/quote]i think you will pleasantly surprised, i wasnt very fond of tubes until i tried tex's.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

nice video


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You a natural in front of the camera Yo!!! Flatband


----------

